# Is this good news?



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Guy, I checked Immiaccount, I have seen this: 

"Meeting health requirement

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

What is it happening? I am worried.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Guy, I checked Immiaccount, I have seen this:
> 
> "Meeting health requirement
> 
> ...


It's Ok. Your meds r satisfactory.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Guy, I checked Immiaccount, I have seen this:
> 
> "Meeting health requirement
> 
> ...


Actually it's good news rather than bad.

BTW here is a topic http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/104286-merged-medicals-questions.html for health/medical related questions.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> It's Ok. Your meds r satisfactory.


I have contacted to [email protected], they informed me that "my CO has re-used my previous medical clearance in this instance". 

I have *no CO allocated yet!!!* (I am an 489 visa holder, granted last Sep 2013)

I rang processing centre, they said: my grant is on the way, I will get it shortly. Then suddenly, medical status has *changed* from "organise medical exams..." *to* "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Great then...


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> I have contacted to [email protected], they informed me that "my CO has re-used my previous medical clearance in this instance".
> 
> I have *no CO allocated yet!!!* (I am an 489 visa holder, granted last Sep 2013)
> 
> I rang processing centre, they said: my grant is on the way, I will get it shortly. Then suddenly, medical status has *changed* from "organise medical exams..." *to* "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


Hope you get it soon!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I have contacted to [email protected], they informed me that "my CO has re-used my previous medical clearance in this instance".
> 
> I have no CO allocated yet!!! (I am an 489 visa holder, granted last Sep 2013)
> 
> I rang processing centre, they said: my grant is on the way, I will get it shortly. Then suddenly, medical status has changed from "organise medical exams..." to "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


Its due to you are already in Oz and since last year they know your medical record. At least they can get your medical record from health dept (as Oz maintains the record).


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi RNAussie , it is indeed a very good news as your previous medicals has taken in account and you are very closer to your visa up-gradation endeavour .


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi RNAussie , it is indeed a very good news as your previous medicals has taken in account and you are very closer to your visa up-gradation endeavour .


Mithh93ku, here u r, u r still active on this website. Lols. Thanks guys here to telling me good things.

IMMI has my migration records. When I rang processing centre, he said: let me have a look me migration records, then he said, you will hear from immi shortly.

190 189 and 489 papaerwork is exactly the same, but it can be different in points claiming.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

I have the exact same status too, thought it meant that the Hospital had uploaded my Medicals and the status not necessarily meant anything!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Mithh93ku, here u r, u r still active on this website. Lols. Thanks guys here to telling me good things.
> 
> IMMI has my migration records. When I rang processing centre, he said: let me have a look me migration records, then he said, you will hear from immi shortly.
> 
> 190 189 and 489 papaerwork is exactly the same, but it can be different in points claiming.


Hi RNAussie,
Yess, I am still here sharing my experiences as I have a deep passion on expatforum. lol. 
You might share your experiences as onshore and have vast knowledge in oz.


----------

